# High Performance Lighting



## mccolld (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm a new member to this forum and this is my 1st post.


I have a question that I hope somebody can help me with.

I'm building an offroad buggy and I want to equip it with flood lights. Somewhere I heard or read about some that are so bright they are not street legal. This is fine for my application because my vehicle will never be on the road. 

Do any of you know of a source for such lighting?

Thanks!

Doug


----------



## Ken_McE (Dec 17, 2009)

Google "hid light "


----------



## John_Galt (Dec 24, 2009)

Take a look at VisionX. They have a pretty good product, in incan., HID and LED goodness!


----------

